# 03 maxima se power door lock problem



## laxpro388 (Jun 9, 2006)

i don't know what this may be but my locks worked fine until recently. When i locked the door with the key fob it worked fine then all of a sudden the drivers door was not working with it. it doesn't even lock or unlock when i press the power door lock button on the door. All other doors lock and unlock with key fob and button but this one anybody know what it could be? prob something with the power door lock just dont know what


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Most likely you have a bad door lock actuator.


----------



## laxpro388 (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks for the reply but can you give me some more information about it like where its located what it is and can it be replaced easily?


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Open your problem door and look on the side where the door latch is at. There are 3 torx bolts exposed. Those are holding the door lock actuator inside the door. To access that, you'll need to remove the door panel, remove the glass, remove the inside plastic on the door, remove the window regulator and then you'll see it inside. You'll need a flashlight to access the harness connector to disconnect it and replace it...good luck!


----------

